# Sales of BMW brand vehicles increased 3.3 percent in March



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

So, 39% of BMW's sold in the U.S. so far in 2017 were SAV's (SUV's). BMW.... The Ultimate Hauling Machine. Actually, the next new BMW in the Putzer household will be a 2018 X3 Frauwagen.


----------

